# Winner's Circle!



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I know there is a topic for ugly mice, but how 'bout for the pretty ones? Post your beautiful mouses here! Can't wait to see your best!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

These guys were/are my favourite mice in terms of prettiness:

Sable, bred by Mousebreeder:









Siamese, bred by SarahC:









Blacks, bred by Seawatch:









Chocolate Dutch, bred by me:









Left to Right: Blue agouti, chinchilla and pink eyed cream bred by me out of my Abyssinian mice:









And my favourite dove doe, bred by me:









Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Or did you want pictures of actual winners?  If so then I've only shown the Dutch and the dove out of the pictures I've posted.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

This is one of my favorite mice i've ever bred. I just lover her! Her daughter has much better type than her, but she's still just one of my favs!
Kush









And here's Kush and her daughter Murthis


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Or did you want pictures of actual winners?  If so then I've only shown the Dutch and the dove out of the pictures I've posted.
> 
> Sarah xxx


They don't have to be actual winners.  Or else I would never be able to put my girls here! :lol:


----------

